# need 2 find my pr ukc reg boy raiders bloodline plz hlp



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

made a pedigree at sit stay hope this workes new here sry how do I post a html code here?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

You probably need a certain amount of post before you can put up a link. If you want you can take out the . and put dot. Example: WWWdotGoPitbulldotCOM


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

ty again 4 the hlp need 15 posts 1st ty again he's cute tho huh used 2 breed ammstaffs as a kid with paps


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Both the dogs in that pic are good lookin dogs. How old are they? Where did they come from? What kind of Staffs did you and your pops breed?


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

my boy raider is from sacramento area grass valley actually my red dog is 3/4 amstaff and 1/4 wimariner I think I spelled it right lol raiders born aug 22nd 2007 red's 4+ yrs they love the kids so much lol


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

*here r a few of the bloodline parents etc I'll post the html code maby sm1 can copy*

my boy raider here r some of the names in bloodlines 
grch'pr'KISME BLUE OPAL CH'PR' TRUHEARTS TRIED N TRUE OF CNC DAM'S SIDE THERE AND SIRES SIDE HERE
'PR' JOHNNY O'S ALMIGHTY ACHILLES AND DAM'S 'PR' JOHNNY O'S PRINCESS AALIYAH 
I'M IN CA AND SAVED HIM FROM A FRIEND WHO LOST HIS PLACE ABOUT 9 MO AGO PLZ HLP IF U CAN


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

i HAVE HIS FULL PED IF SM1 CAN JUST TELL ME WHERE 2 SEARCH THE NAMES i'LL DO THE LEG WORK


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Put pedigree for and the dog's name in the google search bar and if it is anywhere online it should come up or at least some dogs that may have those dogs in their peds


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

ty very much


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

*some of the results pics*

check out these bad boys lol
all thx 2 gopitbull.com u guys rock these r on his dams side


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I really like the dog in the big picture on the bottom.


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

ty it's his aunt I guess her dads on the right


----------

